# Let's See Them Knives



## buzz sawyer (Oct 31, 2017)

I thought there already was a thread on knives but can't find it. If anyone is looking for a source for kinfe blades, I found one by surprise. 
I bought a new blade for my power lawn edger and noticed the old blade was worn into a nice curve - hmmmm, might look good as a knife blade. I used a file to see how hard the steel was and the file would barely touch it. I went ahead and made this short bladed knife - 2 1/2" x 3/16" thick. Handle is 4 3/4 long, cherry. I had to weld a washer in the middle of the blade where it mounted on the edger. Turns out it took a really wicked edge. Still shaves hair after several chops into a piece of oak.


----------



## colin.p (Dec 13, 2017)

What, no knife thread? I started back into acquiring knives about a year ago, started out very budget oriented and moved up fairly quickly to better quality.. The knives that started my obsession were the Buck Vantage Select models and of course the OKC RAT 2. As of now, I am leaning toward Benchmade, but am seriously thinking about buying a Spyderco PM2.

Well, I was saving towards a Spyderco PM2 but as I was browsing the website of a local knife store (Kutter's) in Ottawa, I saw they had the Benchmade 535 Bugout in stock. Now that particular knife really didn't interest me too much when it first was announced, and quite frankly, the scale colour blue was kind of a turnoff. I was rather intrigued with a different Benchmade, the 531, but didn't really like the style (rather "daggery") but I have to say, this little knife (535) really hits all the right buttons.

It is super light (the reason why it was introduced in the first place) and carries like a dream. It took awhile to loosen up and now flicks open/closed with ease. The Bugout was promoted as a "bugout"/ camping/hiking style of knife (even though I haven't quite figured out exactly what "bugging out" is) and I'm sure it is all of that, but one thing I can say is that this little bugger makes a cracking good EDC blade. This is going to make serious competition for the 940, at least for my 940.

Here it is in comparison to the Mini-Griptilian. Please forgive the lousy picture taking.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2018)

Rick Menefee. Taper tang 
Calls it his 16 bore. 
My EDC


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 6, 2018)

Scale would help wouldn’t it....


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 27, 2018)

A good friend of mine made this for me. About 6 months later, he passed away. He was a skilled knife and small boat builder.


----------



## Yarz (Jun 7, 2018)

I made these two last winter (sorry for the blurry pictures):

















I've got 4 more that I started this winter. They're hardened, but I have to finish them yet.


----------

